# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Korca  dhe  Bandat

## Brari

Dikur Korca me rrethina prodhonte Rilindas e luftetare per liri..
Mbasandaj e la kte pune e prodhoi mesues e doktora..me fame.. gjene mire gjer ketu..
Me vone e la kte pune dhe filloi te prodhoje partizan e batalione..
Haet edhe kjo..
Me vone e la kte pune e filloj te prodhoje drejtora burgjesh e shefa kuadri ministrish e ambasadora..
Korca pushtoi Shqiperine me operativa pe Devolli e oficera pe Vidohove..
Pastaj filloj te prodhoje cupka te bukura per profesorat e Tiranes qe u bene Nuse Tirane e drejtoresha ndermarjesh e Shkollash..si dhe panxhar Sheqeri e mesues per Librazhdin, Kukesin e Shupenzen..
Te tera dhe pranohen por keto vite Korca i la dhe tekstilet dhe panxharin dhe qylymat dhe Kalldremet dhe instrumentat e precizionit dhe filloj prodhim Bordellosh e Raqkash  e Rikash  kanibale..me pasaporta nderkombetare..

Si shpjegonet mo amani..
Dini gje yve mo? 
Ce o Korca u dh-je keshtu..
Fshatarkat e bukura Korcare qe deri dje rrisnin femije te shkolluar sot merren e u cahet barku ne Selanik e u merret femija e u jepen 300 euro te gjakosura dhe percillen  me bark bosh drejt Doganes vigjilente te Bilishtit..te Dritero Agollit qe aq shume Operativa sy shqiponja i dha i  atdheut..ne ato vite te lavdishme koprativ-ore..


Ja c'thote Shekulli per  Banditet  Made in KORCA..

---------

.........nga shekulli .....


Hamit Arifi, i njohur me pseudonimin Vëra kërkohej nga Interpoli për pengmarrjen e Dhimitraq Medit në Hollandë 
Prangoset vëllai i Rikut të Korçës 

Kapet në periferi të Korçës, ku po furnizohej me karburant. Mister arratisja e tij nga burgjet hollandeze 

KORÇË- Uniformat blu i kanë vënë prangat vëllait të Rikut të Korçës, personit të shpallur në kërkim ndërkombëtar nga Interpoli. Hamit Arifi, i njohur me nofkën Hamit Vëra është prangosur në çastin kur po furnizonte me karburant makinën e tij, në periferi të qytetit të Korçës. I shumëkërkuari kishte vetëm tre ditë që ishte rikthyer në qytetin e tij të lindjes, ku ndaj tij dhe të vëllait, Frederik Arifi, rëndojnë një mal me akuza. Policia e Korçës dyshon se Arifi ka hyrë në territorin shqiptar nëpërmjet aeroportit të Rinasit, duke i shpëtuar kështu në mënyrë perfekteve kontrollit të policisë. Ai është arrestuar befasisht, nga forcat e policisë së Korçës, të cilat e kanë dërguar në dhomat e izolimit. Ai është marrë në pyetje nga policia, ndërsa policia po heton rrugën që ka ndjekur i shumëkërkuari nga Hollanda deri në Korçë. 
Akuzat 
Hamit Arifi është shpallur në kërkim ndërkombëtar për vrasjen e një emigranti shqiptar në Hollandë. Por policia e qytetit të tij të lindjes e akuzon atë për disa vrasje të kryera në Korçë, për trafik droge, për pengmarrje, prostitucion e trafik fëmijësh. Burimet policore bëjnë të ditur se disa vjet më parë, Hamit Arifi është arrestuar në Maqedoni, ku vuajti dënimin prej 5 vjetësh burg. Pasi ka përfunduar burgun në Maqedoni, ai është ekstraduar në Hollandë. Ende nuk dihet se në çrrethana është arratisur nga vendi i dënimit në Hollandë, gjë që i ka dhënë mundësinë Arifit të vazhdojë aktivitetin e tij kriminal. Sipas burimeve në policinë lokale mësohet se Hamit Arifi kishte lidhje me grupet kriminale të Korçës. Ai ka kryer krime, në bashkëpunim me elementët e tjerë kriminalë, jo vetëm në Korçë dhe fshatrat e këtij rrethi por edhe në Itali e Hollandë. 
Pengmarrja 
Dy vëllezërit korçarë, Hamit dhe Frederik Arifi, kanë marrë peng një 27- vjeçar nga Boboshtica e Korçës, Dhimitraq Medin. Riku i Korçës dhe vëllai i tij, i njohur si Vëra i kanë kërkuar familjarëve të 27- vjeçarit 200 milionë lekë, në këmbim të pengut. Vëllai i Dhimitraq Medit, i cili ishte emigrant në Greqi, sapo ka marrë vesh lajmin për marrjen peng të vëllait të tij, është vënë në kontakt me pengmarrësit. Ai ka mbledhur të gjitha kursimet e tij si dhe ka marrë borxh ku ka mundur, për të paguar gjobën e të vëllait. Ka shkuar në doganën e Kapshticës, ku i ka dorëzuar Hamit Arifit gjobën e kërkuar. Por Hamiti, sapo ka marrë paratë , u ka telefonuar bashkëpunëtorëve të tij në Hollandë, duke i porositur ata të eleminonin pengun. Autoritetet hollandeze kanë sjellë në Shqipëri trupin e pajetë të 27- vjeçarit, i cili është varrosur në fshatin e Boboshticës. Ndërkohë vëllai i tij, Frederiku, i njohur ndryshe si Riku i Korçës, vazhdon të jetë person në kërkim në 179 vende të botës dhe i dënuar nga gjykata shqiptare me 20 vjet heqje lirie. 
Plani 
E gjithë historia e mësipërme ka filluar kohë më parë, kur Frederik Arifi kishte shkuar si emigrant në Hollandë ndërsa vëllai tjetër, Hamiti, ndodhej ende në Shqipëri. Rastësisht në një festë Frederiku takon një djalë shqiptar nga Korça,Dhimitraq Medin. Në muhabet e sipër ai merr vesh se personi që kishte përpara ishte shumë i pasur. Prindërit e tij jetonin në Selanik të Greqisë ndërsa vetë ai jetonte në Hollandë më shumë si pushues sesa si emigrant. Ky informacion i papritur bëri që në kokën e Frederik Arifit, të lindte një plan për të përfituar para. Menjëherë ai lidhet me të vëllanë Hamitin, i cili ishte ende në Shqipëri. Arifit i kërkon që të krijojë mundësi dhe të gjejë prindërit e gjahut të tij në Hollandë. Pas pak ditësh Hamiti i kthen të vëllait një përgjigjje pozitive për kërkesën që i kishte bërë. Ai kishte arritur që të gjente se ku rrinin saktësisht prindërit e viktimës së tyre të ardhshme. Menjëherë pas kësaj Frederiku merr peng djaloshin korçar dhe telefonon familjen e tij në Greqi për ti kërkuar paratë. Ata i dorëzuan Hamit Arifit, shumën prej 200 milionë lekësh shqiptare, aq sa kishin kërkuar edhe pengmarrësit. Menjëherë pasi mori paratë, Hamiti telefonon vëllanë e tij në Hollandë për ti thënë se pazari u bë dhe vetë u fsheh në Maqedoni.Ndërsa Riku i Korçës në vend që të lëshonte pengun, i shkaktoi vdekjen me një injeksion në gjak. 
Riku i Korçës 
Ndërsa vrasja e fundit, e kryer nga Frederik Arifi ka ndodhur rreth një vit më parë, në qytetin e Korçës. Kur ka marrë vesh arrestimin e vëllait të tij në Maqedoni, Frederiku është kthyer në Shqipëri. Ai është strehuar në fshatin Gjonmadh të rrethit të Korçës, jo shumë larg kufirit me Maqedoninë. Fillimisht Frederiku ka shkuar si bujtës në familjen Zaçellari por më pas ka qëndruar aty forcërisht së bashku me të dashurën e tij shtatzanë. Teksa ishte duke ecur së bashku me djalin e familjes Zaçellari, Klevin, dhe një shokun e tij, është përballur me policin e Korçës, Anesti Minga dhe dy kushërinjtë e tij. Minga ka ndaluar Klevi Zaçellarin, pasi ai ka pasur në dorë një pistoletë. Ndërkohë Frederiku i ka kërkuar atij që ta lëshojë atë. Polici nuk i është përgjigjur thirrjes dhe ka kërkuar që vetë Frederik Arifi të dorëzohej. Kur ka parë se edhe vetë rrezikohej nga policia, Riku ka hapur zjarr me breshëri duke lënë të vdekur shokun e tij Klevi Zaçellarin dhe duke plagosur efektivin e policisë dhe dy kushërinjtë e tij. Që pas kësaj ngjarjeje , policia shqiptare nuk ka më asnjë të dhënë për vendndodhjen e Rikut të Korçës.


Jorgjeta Gjançi 

.....................

----------


## Idmon

ZOTI BRARI KORCA KA QENE ESHTE DHE DO TE MBETET GJITHMON NJE QYTET ME TRADITA TE SHKELQYERA  ATDHETARE KU NGA GJIRI I SAJ KANE DALE FIGURA TE NJOHURA TE RILINDJES  DIJETARE DHE PROFESORE TE NJOHUR ME KULTURE DHE EDUKATE .KORCARET NUK KANE GJE TE PERBASHKET ME NJE CELULE BANDITESH APO KRIMINELESH TE QUAJTUR TE PESE DYQANEVE PER KETA TRIMA LE TE MERRET DREJTESIA SHQIPETARE DHE TE JAPIN DENIMIN ME TE RENDE PER KRIMET QE KANE BERE KETE KRIMINELE .POR NUK DUHET TE CUDITEMI ME KETE BANDE KRIMINELESH SE BANDA TE TILLA KA PASUR PO THUAJ NE PJESEN ME TE MADHE TE QYTETEVE TONA NE SHQIPERI TE CILET U ELIMINUAN NGA POLICIA SHQIPETARE .


PERSHENDETJE ZOTI BRARI

----------


## korçar

"Sorrat jane kudo te zeza."
Edhe ne Korçe si ne qytetet e tjera po behet, por ja qe kur flitet per banditet e Korçes ben shume pershtypje! Pse valle keshtu? Pikerisht per faktin se asnjehere Korça nuk i ka pasur keto te keqija, keto "huqe", sepse ka qene dhe eshte djep kulture. 
Po ja qe i ligu ja di vleren te mires dhe e ndjek nga pas...

Banditet apo kriminelet e Korçes jane te rralle, nuk mund te zeme ketu zenkat e kalamajve te mehallave te ndryshme si 5 dyqanet apo çobenjte.

Ata qe mundohen ta perdhosin imazhin e Korçes me ndonje analogji bimore sjane gje tjeter vecse ZILIQARE te bardhesise dhe te madheshtise te saj.

----------


## Brari

korcar  ...qellove si kalama o mane...thot ai ke filmi..

ti thua:

""Banditet apo kriminelet e Korçes jane te rralle, nuk mund te zeme ketu zenkat e kalamajve te mehallave te ndryshme si 5 dyqanet apo çobenjte.""





Po ce o kalamaqer te duken ty Raqkat e 5 dyqaneve..
I do me mustaqe e mjekerr e jatagane qe ti llogarisesh si bandite ti ata..
Ce o kush je ti  Rambo apo Shvacenegeri..
Po ata aty te shpija teto Ollges ja preu koken  tjetrit e ja hodhi ne rezervuar trupin..shokut e qenkerkan kalamaqer per ty..

Ti me kto mente qe ke e perdhos Korcen se te vene neser prokuror rrethi e kur te te thone vartesit se ...kerciti kallashi ne 5 dyqanet..ti  nuk do ti tundesh mullaqet nga karrikja aty ne turizmi duke rrekellyer gotat me kryetarin e Bashkise dhe Shefin e krimeve por  do vazhdosh qejfin..e do thuac..temen bre duan ta perdhosin imazhin e Korces kta torobellet..qe vijne e na shqetsojne..

C'zili zeza mo djal ka njeri per Korcen..
Ne Selanik u eshte hapur barku qindra fshatarkave Korcare e u eshte marre femija per 300 euro e ndihmesi i doktorit-Kanibal Grek ishte Doktori pe Korce qe avulloi ...e kushedi ku fshihet prej njerzve si ty..moskokcares e cinike.

Mendjemadhhh...megalloman..

E keqja nuk eshte se je korcar mendjefycke..por se juve me qirinj ju gjejne e ju bejne ministra e Prokurora e Ambasadora..per tere Shqiperine..e ju vec llafe keni..

Jemi vendi me i dhj-ere ne Europe ..e nje nga arsyet eshte se Korcaret kane qene zoter te zyrave te Shtetit shqiptar kto 60 vjet dhe e fillonin punen ne mengjez..duke u marre jo me PUNEN e SHTETIT por me rregullimin e tarafit te tyre..

yyttt..

..

----------


## waveney

> _Postuar më parë nga Brari_ 
> *  ...
> 
> Jemi vendi me i dhj-ere ne Europe ..e nje nga arsyet eshte se Korcaret kane qene zoter te zyrave te Shtetit shqiptar kto 60 vjet dhe e fillonin punen ne mengjez..duke u marre jo me PUNEN e SHTETIT por me rregullimin e tarafit te tyre..
> 
> ..*


Je ne metro ti ??????
Korcaret ta paskan fajin per gjendjen e Shqiperise ????

Fajin e kan pas KOMUNISTAT si puna jote qe tani na jane bere "DEMOKRATE".

----------


## angeldust

Me sa di une ajo qe e ka shkruajtur kete artikull eshte vete korcare, dhe si shume qytetare te tjere eshte e shqetesuar per kriminalitetin qe ka perfshire vendin tone, e ne kete rast specifik qelloi qe ajo ben fjale per Korcen. Te thuhen problemet ne shesh nuk eshte as zili dhe as perpjekje per te perdhosur imazhin e ndonje qyteti te caktuar. 

Per mendimin tim gabimi ketu eshte i z. Brari qe nuk e sjell artikullin thjesht si nje lajm i fundit rreth banditeve, por ja vesh kete gjithe korcareve, sikur keta te paskeshin qene te gjithe nje kallep me banditet. Bile shpeshhere z. Brari aktualisht po e ben kete duke perdorur dhe fjale fyese. 

Por ky artikull nuk ben fjale per perdhosjen e qytetit te Korces, vetem sa tregon nje ngjarje te vecante qe ndodh rendom dhe ne shume qytete te tjera ne Shqiperine e koheve te sotme, per te mos kaluar se ku me shume e ku me pak pasi kurrsesi s'do te perserisja gabimin e Brarit e te ofendoj ndonje tjeter...

Megjithese shpeshhere ja respektoj mendimin z. Brari, shume here te tjera sidomos kohet e fundit kam qelluar te lexoj shkrime me permbajtje percarje krahinore, ose me drejtim gishtash tek fajtore specifike duke permbledhur gjithe banoret e nje rajoni ne nje stereotip negativ.

Keshtu qe keshilla ime, megjithese jam me e re ne moshe, do te ishte qe here tjeter te sillni vetem artikuj te sakte, si dhe ngjyrimin me ndjenja personale ne krye te tyre, t'jua lini lexuesve te tjere ta gjykojne per veten e tyre, dhe jo te impononi bindjet vetjake, te gabuara apo te pagabuara qofshin ato, tek njerezit e tjere...

Ne doganen e Kapshtices behen gjera te tilla ashtu sic shpien dhe prostituta/klandestine/femije te shitur ne Itali nga porti i Durresit apo i Vlores, ashtu sic perpiqen te kalojne droge te aeroporti i Rinasit, ashtu sic mund te behen dhe maskaralleqe te tilla ne Kakavije apo pika te tjera doganore. Jo vetem fshatarkat korcare kalojne nga Kapshtica z. Brari, por une di qe vijne dhe shume te tjera nga gjithe Shqiperia.

Ahhh, se per pak harrova, se tek ai ngjyrimi emocional ne krye te temes, kini harruar te permendni se Korca gjithashtu nxorri dhe ata te persekutuarit politike, ku faji i vetem i tyre ishte se ishin borgjeze me pasuri te fituar me mund e djerse, para se te mbaronte lufta Nacionalclirimtare.

E as qe mendoj se eshte e vlefshme te komentoj mbi komentin e z. Brari qe ka prekur dhe waveney.

Si perfundim, nuk e kuptoj pse per z. Brari ky artikull i thjeshte banditesh e operacionesh policore eshte kaq i bujshem e duhet t'ju vishet gjithe korcareve ashtu sic po perpiqet ta paraqise situaten ky zoteri.

Me nderime, angeldust.

----------


## angeldust

Oh, po.. dhe cudi si s'ja kane kapur syte akoma moderatorit te kesaj pjese te forumit keto fyerje me fjale te pista qe behen ketu, pasi une e di qe ata nuk jane aq tolerante me gjera te tilla. Ndoshta s'e kane lexuar ende.

----------


## korçar

Mja u dhjakse o filozof... shqiptar.
Ti je filozofi i pare shqiptare zotero(ro)te. Lum si ti se je fondatori i nje ere te re ne historine e Shqiperise, je nje pikeshenim ne kalendarin e historise shqiptare.
Me pare, per fat te keq nuk ka pasur teoriciene kaq madhore ne Shqiperi. E gjitha kjo per shkak te udheheqjes korcare. Po te pakten korcaret morren mundin te UDHEHEQIN, se korcaret nuk jane te VETEKENAQUR, qe per shok te vetem kane doren, si puna jote efendi. Mbaje mend se po te mesoj nje gje te madhe : ata qe udheheqin nuk jane ne pushtet se jane korcare apo tropojane, por jane ne pushtet se jane me te miret, me te zotet dhe me te aftet per cfaredo lloj gjeje. Tipat si puna tende nuk ju vijne as tek themra.

Per grupet e Korces ti as qe e ke idene se kush jane e cfare kane bere dhe kur them se jane zenka kalamajsh, e di se per cfare flas. Po kriminele e bandite ka kudo dhe shumehere njerezit, thashethemexhinj si puna tende, e bejne qimen tra. E thashe dhe me lart pse kjo ben pershtypje kur flitet per Korçen.


*Pa nevoje per disa komente ketu

ASD

*

----------


## Joni_80

o zoti   BRARI  kur ta zesh KORCEN ne goje duhet ta lash gojen me sapun mire e mire ....se  duhet ti shikosh me pare ate fshatin tend ......
Sa per "bandat" e korces nuk eshte aq shqetesuese  sa te hapet nje teme  e tille ne forum.
ti shiko ca po behet ndermejt  bandave ne Tirane e qytete te tjera  pastaj   shiko korcen  dhe 'bandat" e saj.
une kam disa muaj qe kam qene ne korce dhe per mendimin tim nuk egziston asnje lloj grupi kriminal ose  bande sic po e citon ti.
po ska gje...secili ka te drejte te thote mendimin e tij.....
pavaresisht se mund te gaboje.
bye bye.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga daniels_ 
> *o zoti   BRARI  kur ta zesh KORCEN ne goje duhet ta lash gojen me sapun mire e mire ....
> *


Ndaj jargaviteni e shkumëzoni ju  bre? Sepse lani gojen me sapun? 
Po fundja mire e keni, se as ai s'jua lan tamam... :perqeshje:  

Nje gje kisha per ju dy-tre-kater......dymbedhjete ....parafolesit .
Per mendimin tim si femer, ska gje me te bukur te degjosh meshkuj qe diskutojne e debatojne pa fyerje e sharje .
 Po te jete puna per fyerje e sharje,  ska gje me te bukur te shohesh meshkuj duke u zene me grushta. 
E forumi ju privon nga kjo e drejte. Keshtu qe lerini fyerjet, se nuk shkon. 
" Mjere ti o Korçë ( ish lule)  , qe t'lan pas shoqet e tua. "

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> Keshtu qe * lerini fyerjet, se nuk shkon.*  
> 
> (...dhe me poshte vazhdohet pa fyerje...)
> 
> " Mjere ti o Korçë ( ish lule)  , qe t'lan pas shoqet e tua. "


 :Bravo:

----------


## Fiori

Me vjen cudi qe vetem pas kaq kohesh gazetat filluan te shkruajne dhe per banda ne Shqiperi (sikur ti lexoja lajmet cdo dite une  :buzeqeshje:  )

Ata te cilet ishin vertet kryetare bandash ne Shqiperi (Korce kryesisht brari) jane tani ne SHBA apo neper bote. Kane hapur te gjithe bizneset e tyre dhe femijet i kane ne shkolla private. Femijet ne Shqiperi, moshataret e mi apo pak me te medhenj, mbeturina te bandave ne Korce, ata qe u vrane e u prene nga injoranca dhe nga zjarri i moshes behen heronj gazetash. Dhe u takon apo jo?! Te pakten nuk mbeten te vrare para gjimnazit, apo para deres se shtepise ku ti shikonte dhe nena e tyre si ju dilnin zorret nga barku, apo duke marre over doze, te vjedhur kete te fundit mga maunet qe leviznin per te medhenjte e qe paguheshin me nga nje zinxhir floriri. 

Shqiperia ka mbetur e tille brari, pellgje me mbeturina ngado qe i hedh syte. Gezetat duhet te shkruajne per ata qe mundohen te mbijetojne permes pellgjesh te tilla, jo per ata qe futen e dalin nga burgu per tu shpetuar hakmarrjeve. 


p.s. nje pershendetje korrrit (korrit me goje te mbyllur te Verdit  :shkelje syri:  )

----------


## une_online2003

plaget e korces jane si plaget e tere shqiperise, trafiqe,  prostitucioni, krimi, etje etj....ashtu si kudo dhe   korca po behet prone e disa familjeve te medha qe kane firma aktivitete fitojne tenderat emerojne de fakto kryetare bashkish apo deputete, kane lidhje te forta me forcat politike ....te gjithe ne si korcare i dime keto....dhe nqs presim qe gjendja te ndryshoje kjo do ndodhe  ne kuadrin e gjithe vendit....une per momentin jam pesimist per nje ndryshim te shpejte te situates....ne si popull i  ndershem i korces jemi te pafuqishem.....mendoj nje shoqate e krijuar nga njeres te ndershem dhe patriote me nje program te qarte te beje ndergjegjesimin e qyteteareve korcare dhe te gjithe te ngrihemi per te bere detyren tone ndaj korces dhe te mos lejojme hajdutet kriminelet dhe bandat te bejne ligjin ne korce...te gjithe duhet te japim kontributin tone si korcare per te miren e korces dhe jo te shkojme si shqerkat dhe te votojme per deputete apo kryetare bashkie qe deri me sot s'kane bere asgje te mire per korcen.......east or west korca is the best...per ne korcaret

----------


## topolina

Sapo e pashe kete temen qe titulli thote se eshte per Korcen , por ne fakt ne te jane pasqyruar shume qytete te tjera te Shqiperise. Korca eshte nje nga ato qytete qe e ka vendin ne fund te kesaj "liste te Zeze". Eshte e kote te vazhdoj me komente te kota me poshte sepse te gjithe ata qe kane jetuar ne korce i dine shume mire kulturen, vlerat dhe traditat e ketij qyteti. 




> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *
> " Mjere ti o Korçë ( ish lule)  , qe t'lan pas shoqet e tua. "*


MI Corazon meqenese ketu po flitet per bandat bie plotesisht dakort me mendimin tend. Korcen e kane lene pas shoqet e saj sepse shoqet e saj kane vertet shume banda ne qytetet e tyre. Megithate mua me pelqen me shume ai versioni origjinal i nje poeti te mirefillte.  :ngerdheshje: 
Keshtu qe: Lumja ti moj Korca lule, qe i le pas shoqet e tua...

----------


## DEBATIKU

Pse eshte fshire pergjigjia ime qe nga kjo teme???

----------


## Isomer937

_Ndryshuar nga Fiori_

----------


## Fiori

Isomer pergjigjet i hodha une ne kosh. Vete kam lindur dhe jam rritur pjeserisht ne Korçë. 

Arsyet duhet ti kishit kuptuar vete, para se te fillonit te pergjigjeshit. Tema nuk titullohet "Te shajme Korcaret", as "Te shajme rrethet e Shqiperise". Vendlindja i dhemb cdo njeriu njesoj, problemet qe po i kanosen shoqerise shqiptare jane njesoj ne te gjitha qytetet e Shqiperise, keshtu vetem sepse ky artikull fliste per Korcen nuk i jep te drejte asnjeriu ta ktheje temen ne beteje luftimi midis gjelash qe pervec kenges se mengjesit nuk dine te bejne tjeter gje. 

Pershendetje!

----------

